# '08 Gathering Cooking Roster



## peculiarmike (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have put together the following roster to set up an idea of what will be cooked during the SMF Gathering. If you are attending and would like to cook during one of the open slots or would like to add to one of the filled slots please let me know so I can add you to the list.
*DON'T BE BASHFUL!*
You don't have to cook something exotic or fancy. We would just like to fill the spots. Need to firm this up "ASAP"!
*We plan to provide plates, utensils, cold drink cups, napkins, etc.*
Thanks...



SMF Cooking Roster


*Friday June 20*

Lunch – Open - We may not need lunch

Dinner – Short One - Pigcicles
Main – Cherry smoked Spare Ribs
Sides – *NEED SIDES!!!* Suggestion - Beans
Dessert – 

*Saturday June 21*

Breakfast – Mike & Jane (Peculiarmike) 
Main – Fatty Breakfast Burritos
Sides – Fruit - 

Lunch – Pigcicles
Main –  Burgers
Sides – Corn on the cob

Dinner – Peculiarmike & Crazymike
Main - Pulled smoked butt & Chix Leg Quarters
Sides – P-Mike's Creamy Cole Slaw *AND ????????**NEED SIDES!!!*
Dessert –  

*Sunday June 22*

Breakfast – Mike & Jane (Peculiarmike) 
Main – More fatty breakfast burritos (those boys eat good!)
Sides – Fruit - 
*(Last year folks were breaking camp after breakfast)*


----------



## short one (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike, I am planning on doing some slab ribs or some country style, haven't decided yet.  Smokinmeat is planning on abt's again. We are bringing D.O.s to do some cobblers. Place us where ever it works best for everyone. Will probably have Buela going for some brats and fatties Friday morn if anyone has something they want to put on and smoke. I have never gone hungry when Buela is fired up. Surprising what cherry smoke does to a hot dog. Will check back in when time allows.


----------



## coyote (Jun 5, 2008)

*'08 Gathering Cooking Roster* 
Hello everyone. I have put together the following roster to set up an idea of what will be cooked during the *SMF* Gathering. If you are attending and would like to cook during one of the open slots or would like to add to one of the filled slots please let me know so I can add you to the list.
*DON'T BE BASHFUL!*
You don't have to cook something exotic or fancy. We would just like to fill the spots. Need to firm this up "ASAP"!
*We plan to provide plates, utensils, cold drink cups, napkins, etc.*
Thanks...


*where is there more info on this?? thank you. never mind....I found the events thing..thanks*


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 5, 2008)

We would welcome a coyote to this gathering. Send me your email address in a PM if you are interested.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 6, 2008)

Steve, check your PM's for Pigcicle Joe's suggestion and my response. I think spares would be a great start to a great weekend, if you agree. I went ahead and "pencilled" you in Friday evening.
ALSO - I'm thinking you will roll in Thursday evening. Jane and I will be there then also, check in is at 6PM and I will be there a bit before most likely. We'll get with you before then and figure out something for that evening and breakfast Friday morning. 

Mike


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 8, 2008)

Other members attending - have a look at the roster and help us fill in the blanks!
Send me a PM telling me when you want to cook and what you will cook, I will put you on the roster.
We need *PARTICIPATION!*


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 11, 2008)

Trying to keep this visible. Anyone attending - we need *PARTICIPATION* or you may be eating at McDonald's.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 13, 2008)

We need sides, see the cooking roster. Or you may just be eating meat!

*GET INVOLVED!!!*


----------

